# Cruise anyone



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

If anyone is looking at taking a Cruise in the near future this is a good friend of mine that went to school with me and is now a School bus driver in Escambia County and her husband is a policeman in Foley.

 http://www.cruisingwithdonna.com/


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Disney cruise lines is offering some great specials.  

Shameless bump for a friend:letsdrink


----------

